
Facebook Discloses How Much Money It Makes From Facebook Credits - niyazpk
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_discloses_how_much_money_it_makes_from_fa.php
======
gcb
> Facebook discloses....

too bad the linked post doesn't

